# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Παχυσαρκία >  ξεκιναω ατκινς.....

## dimitroula22

καλημερααα σε ολους!!! ειμαι απο χτες στο φορουμ σας...μετα απο απειρες διαιτες χορο κ πολλα αλλα απ τα 110 εφτασα 96. το εψαξα αρκετα και σημερα ξεκιναω την ατκινς ελπιζοντας οτι εχω ενημερωθει οσο καλυτερα μπορω..... νυστικη σημερα 95.9 ολοκλιρα κιλα....ο στοχος μου???? - 30!!! για παμε...... καλη μ αρχη δηλαδη!

----------


## sourkouna

Καλημέρα Δημητρούλα και καλή επιτυχία.Κοιτα και αυτό το φόρουμ αν θες.Οι πληροφορίες θα σε βοηθήσουν πολύ στο νέο ξεκίνημα σου http://www.lowcarblife.org/index.php

----------


## migg

καλη αρχη δημητρουλα...sourkouna σου ανοιγει το λινκ που εδωσες?

----------


## dimitroula22

καλημερα sourkouna μ.....το εχω ηδη το λινκ στα αγαπημενα μ αφου εχω διαβασει πολυυυ.....αλλα δεν το ανοιγει οντως.... migg μου καλημερα και σε σεναααα!!! να σου πω εχω ενα προβληματακι....θελω καφε.....μπορω????με καντερελ μεσα????

----------


## sourkouna

Ναι μ ανοιγει.Δεν ανοιγει σε σας?

----------


## sourkouna

Δημητρουλα το βιβλιο το πηρες?Καλυτερα για γλυκαντικο με την Adkins να χρησιμοποιεις splenda ή Sweet n Balance και οχι ασπαρταμη.Γενικα οι καφεδες να τους περιορισεις σε 1-2 τη μερα.

----------


## dimitroula22

οχι  :Frown:

----------


## dimitroula22

το βιβλιο δεν το βρισκω.... μπαινω στο atkinsgreece.... 1 καφε χρειαζομαι το πρωι σημερα κ απλα δεν προλαβα ν παω μαρκετ.μπορω??????κι εχω μονο ζαχαρη κ canderel.....

----------


## sourkouna

Ναι βρε εννοειτε  :Big Grin: 

Το βιβλιο αν το βρεις παρτο αμεσως.Εμενα με βοηθησε πολυ.

----------


## dimitroula22

το ψαχνω μερες αλλα δυστυχως τπτ....... σ ευχαριστω sourkouna γτ χωρις καφε ουτε γυμναστικη δεν μπορω ν κανω κ ειναι απαραιτητη σ αυτο το ξεκινημα  :Big Grin:

----------


## sourkouna

Εγω το βρηκα στο Public.Aλλα γενικα και στο lowcarblife θα βρεις πολλες πληροφοριες (και συνταγες) γιατι γραφουν παιδια που κανουν τη διατροφη αυτη χρονια.

----------


## migg

εγω βαζω ζαχαρινη γενικα παιδια...δεν κοιταω μαρκα...το βιβλιο το βρηκα στο intersport...

----------


## migg

το λινκ δεν μου ανοιγει γμτ...................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dimitroula22

θα κοιταξω....ειμαι απο επαρχεια αλλα θα το βρω οπωσδηποτε! το lowcarblife δεν μ το ανοιγει....

----------


## sourkouna

Ουτε καν αν το πληκτρολογησεις χωρις να κανεις κλικ στο συνδεσμο που εβαλα?(επειδη εμενα μου το ανοιγει κανονικα)

----------


## Elena2506

Κορίτσια πόσο πολύ σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια  :Smile:  
Σήμερα πρώτη μέρα και με έπιασε μελαγχολία. Τον τελευταίο χρόνο μετακομίσαμε με τον αρραβωνιαστικό μου στην Γερμανία και η ψυχολογία μου είναι γενικώς πολύ στα κάτω της. Τρώω για να νοιώθω καλύτερα και μετά βλέπω τα κιλά μου και τρώω πάλι από στεναχώρια  :Frown:  Νομίζω όμως πως με την ΑΤΚΙΝΣ θα τα καταφέρω. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλες σας. Θα γράφω συχνά για να σας λέω αποτελέσματα. Σήμερα πάντως έφαγα 2 αυγά βραστά και 3 φέτες ζαμπόν γαλοπούλας μέχρι τώρα  :Smile:

----------


## asteropi

Φαε παρα πανω καλε!Μη τα λυπασαι τα επιτρεπομενα..... :Big Grin:

----------


## alalumaki

Θα τα καταφέρεις, εδώ εγώ κατάφερα να κάνω 1 μήνα δίαιτα που έχω να το κάνω πάνω από 3 χρόνια και να χάσω και 4,5 κιλά.... που ένα έχασα, ένα έπαιρνα...

----------


## thelw.ptyxio.twra

Kοριτσια τι να κανω;Ειμαι στα 69 κιλα κολλημενη,και θελω να παω στα 58...Κανω ατκινς κ μαλιστα πολλες φορες με το ζορι τρωω,καθως πλεον δεν πειναω(ατιμοι υδατανθρακες τι μας κανατε τοσα χρονια!).Πριν απο λιγο ομως εκανα μια μεγαλη ατασθαλια.Μετα το παστιτσιο(εγω τονο εφαγα) ηθελε το αγορι μου κ κατι γλυκο.Κ πηγα να φτιαξω λουκουμαδες με σως σοκολατας απο πανω.Κ κατα λαθος,δεν ξερω πως εγινε,δοκιμασα λιγο την σως...Μετα με επιασε λιγουρα με αποτελεσμα να φαω μερικες κουταλιες(4 περιπου).Τωρα εχω τρεελς τυψεις κ δεν ξερω τι να κανω...Ολη μερα ειχα φαει αυγο με 1 φετα γαλοπουλα κ τυρι κ το απογευματακι τονο με μαγιονεζα...Ποσους υδατανθρακες εχει ολη η μερα πλην της ατασθαλιας(η μαγιονεζα που παιρνω στα 100 γρ δινει 0,2 υδατανθρακες);Κ με την ατασθαλια ξεπερναω πολυ τους 20;Η σως ειχε μεσα βουτυρο,ζαχαρη,ζαχαρουχο γαλα,κακαο..Να τονισω πως κανω αυστηρη ατκινς,δηλ δεν τρωω ουτε καν σαλατες,κ η διατροφη μου αποτελειται απο αυγα,κρεας,ψαρια κατα κυριο λογο κ καμια κολα ζερο...Να κανω καμια αποτοξινωση αυριο με τσαι κ νερο;

----------


## sourkouna

Το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι ξεπερασες τους υδατανθρακες αλλα οτι εφαγες ζαχαρη.Να πω μονο πως Ατκινς σιγουρα δεν κανεις και οτι η διατροφη που κανεις ισως να κανει κακο στην υγεια σου.Στη διατροφη μας πρεπει να υπαρχουν και λαχανικα.
Οκ εκανες μια ατασθαλια απο σημερα συνεχιζεις κανονικα, αν ομως θες να κανεις ατκινς κανε την κανονικα και οχι τυπου Ατκινς , οτι λεει δλδ η διαιτα.Εισαι πολυ αυστηρη με τον εαυτο σου και αν συνεχισεις ετσι θα ξανακανεις υπερφαγικα.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

χρειαζεσαι σαλατα για τις φυτικες ινες και τα ιχνοστοιχεια/μεταλλα/βιταμινες. Ειδαλλως θα παθεις υποθρεψια και θα σου δημιουργησει προβληματα (επισης για να κρατησεις τη χοληστερινη σου σε καλα επιπεδα, χρειαζεσαι τα αντιοξιδιοτικα των λαχανικων)

Χωρις φρουτα μπορουμε να εχουμε μια καλη διατροφη, αλλα χωρις λαχανικα οχι. 


Ατασταλια μεγαλη δεν ηταν, μη σε ανησυχει, απλα προσεχε μην ανεβασεις τα επιπεδα ινσουλινης σου αποτομα γιατι θα σου ερθει μεγαλη πεινα οταν κατεβει αποτομα.

----------


## thelw.ptyxio.twra

Ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσια...Να 'στε ολες σας παντα καλα...Ηρεμησα λιγο και απο τις τυψεις μου.Αντε να κατεβαινουν τα κιλακια!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## asteropi

Στα ειπαν για τα λαχανικα μη τα ξανα λεω.Και να ξερεις πως μη τρωγοντας σαλατες δε σημαινει οτι θα χανεις πιο γρηγορα.Αλλα πραγματα θα σε κολλησουν....

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Εχω παρατηρησει απο μενα, οτι δεν ειναι η μια ατασταλια που με εκανε να βαλω τα κιλα, ηταν τα πολλα-επι-πολλες-μερες οι οποιες προκληθηκαν λογω ανεβοκατεβασματος των επιπεδων γλυκοζης που με κανανε να πειναω, να τρωω περισσοτερο και να θελω υδατανθρακες/γλυκα. Ενω οσο ειμαι σε ατκινς διαιτα, εχω μεν πεινα, αλλα δεν εχω λιγουρες, με φτανει μια φυσιολογικη μεριδα φαγητου. 

Επισης δεν εχω λυπηστει ποτε κρεας. Δεν εχει τυχει να πω, ακομα και οταν ημουν παχυα, "να'χα ενα ψητο φιλετο κοτοπουλου". Συνηθως λυπηζομουν πατατες/φρουτα/ψωμι/πιτες τον καιρο που τα ετρωγα πολυ. 


Τουτεστιν, κατα τη θεωρια μου (μια απο τις χιλιες), δεν ειναι τοσο η ατασταλια, οσο το τι προκαλει μετα, γιατι με τη ατκινς ειχα μερες, ειδικα το πασχα που περασε, η μερα του πασχα, αν θυμαμαι καλα, ηταν περιπου στις 6000 θερμιδες, ολες μεσ στη διαιτα, και δεν πηρα γραμμαριο, αλλα τη επομενη δεν μου εκανε ορεξη να ξαναπλακωθω. Στις διακοπες, πηρα 3 κιλα, και τη πρωτη μερα, δεν ξεπερασα 2000 θερμιδες, αλλα ειχα τρελη πεινα και λυπιζομουν συνεχεια φαγητο, και ειχα κυκλους με πολυ ενεργεια και μετα σε εξαντληση.

----------


## asteropi

Εχεις δικιο μερρυ!!!Ποσες φορες εχει τυχει να τρωμε μακαρονια ,να σκαμε εκεινη τη στιγμη και μετα απο μια ωρα να πειναμε???Και ελεγα μα γιατι να πειναω μετα απο μια ωρα???Με τοοοσους υδατ. απο τα μακαρονια ο οργανισμος ζητουσε και αλλους και αλλους και αλλους.......

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

ακριβως, το'χα παρατηρησει και εγω αυτο, και με φρουτα ακομα, και μεσα σε συζητησεις και μεσα απο ατκινς, ειναι το ποσο γρηγορα ανεβαινει και κατεβαινει η γλυκοζη, ασχετα απο θερμιδες και λιπαρα, οταν φτασω στη 4η φαση, σκοπευω να προσθεσω υδατανθρακες με χαμηλο γλυκαιμικο δεικτη να φτανω τους 120. Τα κρασαρισματα της γλυκοζης μου αφηνουν και μια αισθηση βαριεστιμαρας και δεν εχω ορεξη για τιποτα και αρχιζω και γινομαι γκρινιαρα !

----------


## asteropi

Εκει ηταν το λαθος που εκανα τοσα χρονια που προσπαθω να χασω αυτα τα κιλα.Ελεγα ελα μωρε ας φαω μια σοκοφρετιτσα σιγα 200 θερμιδες εχει...αλλα δεν ηξερα οτι ολη αυτη η ζαχαρη που εχει αυτη η μικρη σοκοφρετιτσα εκανε αλλανταλλων τα επιπεδα της γλυκοζης στο αιμα κτλ κτλ κτλ.....Αρα δεν εχει σημασια οτι τρως κατι με λιγες θερμιδες αν αυτο εχει συστατικα που δε βοηθουν στο χασιμο λιπους.

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Πεσ'τα χρυσοστομη. Στο λογο μου, αν μπορουσα να ψηφισω να μπει στα σχολεια, μαθημα σωστης διατροφης, θα το'κανα. Στα 27 μου εμαθα να τρωω σωστα... αν ειναι δυνατον !

----------


## asteropi

Καλα ετσι οπως εχουμε μαθει να τρεφομαστε στην Ελλαδα επομενο ειναι αν δεν ψαχτουμε μονοι μας να τρωμε ο,τι μας πασσαρουν.Π.χ. μου λεει ο πατερας μου οταν του ειπα οτι εχω 3 μηνες να φαω ψωμι "τι λες παιδι μου θες να παθεις τιποτα,τι ειναι αυτα που κανεις?"Του φαινεται αδιανοητο ανθρωπος να μη τρωει καθολου ψωμι.Και αυτο συμβανει με πολλους αλλους. Αλλα δε προκειται να αλλαξει ποτε αυτο γιατι δε συμφερει βιομηχανιες τροφιμων,φουρνους,ζαχαροπλ αστεια κτλ

----------


## mamadyo

ναι κοριτσια ετσι ειναι!!! Δυστυχως για οσους εχουν εστω και ενα μικρο ενδοκρινολογικο προβληματακι , οι υδατανθρακες ειναι καταστροφικοι για το σωμα τους...και ας κανουν διαιτα, και α ςπεινανε....
Υπαρχουν και οι τυχεροι βεβαια που δεν τους πτοουν οι υδατανθρακες, μια χαρα τους μεταβολιζουν (λεω για τους επεξεργασμενους υδατανθρακες φυσικα).
Κανεις μας δεν μαθαινει για την σωστη διατροφη και μονο εχει την υπομονη και την ορεξη, τα καταφερνει.
Ας ειναι....ας φυγουν τα παλιοκιλα τουλαχιτσον μπας και ανασανω!:roll:

----------


## alalumaki

Χθες και προχθές έκανα βλακείες... δεν είχα έτοιμο δικό μου φαγητό, δεν είχα προλάβει να πάω σούπερ, είχα και κάτι τρεξίματα με τα παιδιά, και τα έκανα θάλασσα. Τώρα θα μου πείτε ΟΚ δικαιολογίες έψαχνες... δεν ξέρω μπορεί να παίζει και αυτό. Το θέμα είναι ότι ένοιωσα πολύ άσχημα, ενώ όταν έκανα άλλες δίαιτες και την χάλαγα δεν ένοιωθα τόσο χάλια. Μου ξανάρθαν αυτές οι λαιμαργίες που ήθελα να φάω όλο το ψυγείο, κλπ, κλπ ξέρετε. Πήρα και 1 κιλό... Βγήκα ξαφνικά από το λήθαργο ευτυχίας που είχα, ότι δεν έχω υπερφαγικά. Δηλαδή μόλις ανεβάσεις υδατάνθρακες σε πιάνουν υπερφαγικά... αυτό κατάλαβα. Τέλος πάντων δεν πτοούμαι συνεχίζω σήμερα κανονικά περιορίζοντας αρκετά απ' όσα είχα πάρει το δικαίωμα να τρώω και ελπίζω σε λίγες μέρες να φύγει το παλιοκιλό....

----------


## mamadyo

θα φυγει.....θα δεις.....ηρεμα....

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

Κατακρατηση ειναι μωρε, 
ο υδατανθρακας κανει κατακρατηση, γιατι για να παρεις 1 κιλο λιπους, πρεπει να καταναλωσεις 9000 θερμιδες. Και δεν μεταβολιζεται αμεσως αυτο. Για αυτο εχει διαφορα αν μια διαιτα λεει για απωλεια κιλων η λιπους. Σου λεω, εγω για να παρω 6 κιλα λιπους (6χ9 = 54.000 θερμιδες) και να κατσουν πανω μου, μου πηρε ολο το καλοκαιρι. Τωρα που ξανακανα ατκινς μετα το 10ημερο αγγλιας, εφυγε η κατακρατηση και γυρισα στα κιλα με τα οποια εφυγα. Και δεν γυμναστικα ιδιαιτερα, αντε να'κανα λιγο ποδηλατο. Το θεμα ειναι να γινει -μια- φορα. Οχι συνεχομενα. Αν παρατηρησεις, οποιος παραταει διαιτες γυρναει σε υδατανθρακες που αν το κανεις για πολυ, σαφως θα παρεις λιπος. 

Οπως εγινε και με μενα. θα σε παει πισω μονο τις ημερες που θα ξαναγυρισεις στη διαιτα να στραγγιξεις. Περνει 3 μερες να ξαναμπεις σε κετωση, δεν ειναι πολλες.

----------


## alalumaki

Thanks κορίτσια... πάντως και χθες που την έκανα ψιλοσωστά (έφαγα μπάρες και μία S&B σοκολατίτσα), ένοιωσα ότι ξεφούσκωσα.... είνα τρομερό μόλις κόβεις υδατάνθρακες ξεφουσκώνεις !!!!!!! Απλώς περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω κιόλας και έχω λίγες λαιμαργίες .....

----------


## MerryMaker_Misery

και εγω αδιαθετησα σημερα... η ζυγαρια δειχνει λιγοτερο, αλλα συνηθως ανεβαινει μετα τη δευτερη μερα, και ας μη κανω ατασταλια, και μετα οταν τελειωσει, παλι κατεβαινει.. μαλλον ορμονες;

----------


## alalumaki

εγώ αποφεύγω να ζυγίζομαι αυτές τις μέρες...

----------

